# Pulled pork???



## grizzb (Jul 15, 2010)

New to the group so Hello. I have just started smoking meat but have watched all the tv shows that show a smoked pork butt just fall apart when taken out of the smoker. I have smoked two pork butts but I can't get the meat to fall apart like I have seen. The pork is done and delicious when cut or chopped up but can't get it to fall apart. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?

Thanks for any help,

GrizzB


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the club!  The process for fall apart pork butt:  Smoke at 225* to 165*, foil and take the meat to 205* then leave foiled and wrap in towels a place in the cooler for at least an hour (2 is better).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The pork will fall apart in your fingers (and disappear faster than you can imagine!)!!!

Cheers!


----------



## grizzb (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, would have never thought of that. Will try it.

Thanks again,

GrizzB


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Make sure you have some calibrated therms also. Some factory models have been known to be off 25* .


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2010)

Heres a good method for doing pulled pork

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke  

You might consider trying some of this to and see what you think

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 16, 2010)

If you bring the meat up to 205 it will fall apart. Some foil at 165 some don't but most people foil at the end and place them in coolers with towels for 1-3 hours to really let the butt get juicy and tender. That bone should just pull right out of there not problem. If you use this method I know it will. And follow the other guys advice and make sure you have a good thermometer for your smoker so you know for sure what the temp is and also a good one for the meat so you know for sure that temp it is at. Knowing your temps is the key. You won't know how long it will take for sure but you will know when it is done.


----------



## toxie (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...

I had the same problem you are having for my first two attempts at pulled pork but the last time the results were perfect! 

As was already mentioned, the key is the 205 temp, I was taking it out too soon. Do as outlined above and you should be very pleased with the results.


----------



## grizzb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, will try this next days off.

GrizzB


----------



## tukson (Jul 22, 2010)

GrizzB, have you had a chance to try it again?

I went through the same thing you did and now the pulled pork is the most asked for dish I make....

I have also gone to using two probes in the meat if available because those cuts have a lot of fat and bone which will change readings a lot depending where they are stuck....


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> If you bring the meat up to 205 it will fall apart. Some foil at 165 some don't but most people foil at the end and place them in coolers with towels for 1-3 hours to really let the butt get juicy and tender. That bone should just pull right out of there not problem. If you use this method I know it will. And follow the other guys advice and make sure you have a good thermometer for your smoker so you know for sure what the temp is and also a good one for the meat so you know for sure that temp it is at. Knowing your temps is the key. You won't know how long it will take for sure but you will know when it is done.


Ditto and the key here is 205 degrees and the rest in the cooler.


----------



## grizzb (Jul 22, 2010)

I used the wrapped and cooler method this past Saturday. It worked great, thanks again for all the help.

GrizzB


----------



## duffman (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad to hear that. I am going to have to try that with my first Butt Roast hear in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome Grizz


----------



## joshrichards (Jun 21, 2012)

Great advice.  I have done about 20 pork butts and I have never got one tender enough to pull.  I wish I would have looked on here sooner.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

That's the key Josh...smoke it to an internal temp of 205* and it should fall off the bone. I don't foil mine anymore because we like the bark. While we smoke to internal temp, a good estimate is 1.5-2 hrs per pound and if you live at any kind of altitude, it can take a bit longer. Don't forget to add the "resting" time to your estimate.


----------



## brdprey (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome to the list and remember QVIEW helps us....um.....<.<   well imagine your work "yea thats it" helps us imagine your work

a little easier, and you have proof of your accomplishments. thats the ticket >.>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so bring on the mouth watering goodness.


----------

